

Ask HN: Review my dispoable email & spam tracking app - thinkbohemian
http://www.whyspam.me

======
lambdom
It sounds interesting and I like the idea. However, in your videos, you talk a
lot about spam, but with gmail, I really don't have that much.

I could use the app when a site ask for my personnal email and I don't want to
give it, but then, I already have "trashes" email serving that purpose.

As I said, I like the idea but I think it misses the killer feature which
would really force me to use it.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Thanks for the feedback. Gmail is pretty awesome. I built the site after
getting a lot of unsolicited emails from legitimate companies that I did not
have any affiliation with, the only answer was that my address was
sold/leaked. Working from this position it is difficult to calculate who sold
your info, and to hold them responsible. I don't intend to replace google's
auto spam filtering, just supplement it.

I also have a google "spam" account primarily to sign up for website offers,
though i realized i've signed up for so many things with it, that I can't
afford to close it now. Its either an all or nothing proposal. I wanted
something in between.

I use it (almost) every day, but i also understand it is privacy-overkill for
most people.

Thanks again for the feedback.

------
thinkbohemian
WhySpam.Me is my latest entry in to the disposable email field. For free we
provide many common features that other competitors charge for. Our goal is to
be the authority on website legitimacy. We hope by providing an outlet to vent
about corporations treatment of their customers email inbox, we can raise
awareness and eventually hold accountable those same corporations.

------
thinkbohemian
Any comments, or thoughts? From UI, to usability, to economics. I'm interested
in what you have to say...

